# Comparing 1 + 2 Archetypes (125, 126 and 127)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 125, 126 and 127 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having ONE and TWO fixes (125, 126 and 127) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Anger and Pride combine into an very conscience-driven, educational character. People with this combination want to make a difference in the lives of others in ways that will ensure close relational links and show to people an altruistic side of their personality at all times;

• Double Compliant stance ; the need to adhere to external and internalized rules, social conducts and do what's expected of them is amplified;

• Patronizing, hesitant, pleasing energy;

• Half masculine (ONE) and feminine (TWO) energy;

• The rule-abiding, righteous and critical ONE is in conflict with the relationship-oriented and intimacy-seeking TWO;

• There's a dichotomy between the ONE tendency to be self-critical and to be hard on themselves and the TWO need to be liked and the tendency to shapeshift in order to meet other's needs;

• Most likely combination to be considered educational, who want to help other in a predetermined structure;


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Anxiety Management*

• 125s more removed from their environment than the other two ONE + TWO combinations. They manage their anxiety stemming from not being competent enough by retreating into their private world and establishing barriers;

• 126s are very devoted to their tasks and put their anxiety at ease by getting their goals met and by finding sure-fire ways to maintain harmony and structure in their environment. This tritype shows its anxiety the most out of the three ONE + TWO combinations;

• 127s deny their anxiety by focusing on the positive and anticipating fun and new ways to maintain and enhance group harmony with good foundations;


*Primary Strengths*

• 125s are good at identifying details and show people how to apply them into a coherent structure. They have very good observational skills and like to advise people on how to pay attention to little things in order to make satisfactory work;

• 126s are great at putting aside their need in order to shift their concern into their duty. They are also very good at supporting people the see as important to them. They want to keep things balanced and running smoothly at all times;

• 127s are excellent teachers, as their name would suggest. They love to share information and present it in an interesting and exciting way so much so that they rarely get boring;


*Introversion vs Extraversion*

• 125s are typically introverts regardless of which enneatype is in the lead. They prefer to wait and observe their environment before leaping into action and provide useful information;

• 126s are mosty extroverted in the sense that they prefer to be around people and support them whenever they look like they could use some assistance. Their help makes them feel useful and important;

• 127s are definitively the most extroverted out of the three archetypes. They generally don't shy away from the limelight and love to interact with and let their audience speak their mind;


*Potential Problems*

• 125s can be so attached to its own procedures and standards that they can comme across as stubborn, demanding and intolerant. They can also become frustrated when helping people having less stellar standards than theirs. Also, people can complain about the archetype's know-it-all and haughty tendencies, even if its unintentional. Finally, they tend to overgive your time and effort then feel overwhelmed by all your commitments. You need to feel confident about the information you provide and control the way and amout of time you give to others in order to feel at ease with people;

• 126s forget their own needs and overfocus on other's. They can appear nosy, controlling and nagging because of their overwhelming presence they can give to people when trying to help and educate others. They can also feel self-righteous and militant about their values and causes which can irk some people. This archetype can also become too anxious and self-conscious about its own impact on their environment, constantly ajusting itself in order to meet internal and external standards, which can become exhausting for them;

• 127s can oscillate too frequently between the need to keep things positive and fun and a more rigid and controlling attitude. This dichotomy can be hard to balance and may account for considerable internal tension that needs to be addressed. Additionally, they can make light of a situation when it could have been better taking it more seriously and vice versa. This very positive tritype may hide its pain and negativity in order to avoid rejection and disconnect from their environment;


*Patterns & Structure*

• 125s are triple details and advising. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to help people pay attention to finer details in a structured and methodical way. They as usually very knowledgeable and like to use it to the greater good. They can very private and removed from their environment and have a bit of anxiety in finding ther right time and space to provide what they know. Self-prerservation dominant of this archetype like to provide concrete tips and guidelines and can appear more anxious and introverted than the other two subtypes. They are very humble and don't usually like to drag on long conversations unless required. Sexual 125s like to delve into deep thoughts and intellectual exchanges and may appear more emotional and possessive. They can also be less patient with other's incompetence and can be more pushy in their quest to seek intimacy and closeness. Finally, social subtypes with this tritype are naturally more involved with groups and can often take the role of a professor or expert of some sort in any given setting. They like to be known for their incorruptible nature and judicious advices;

• 126s are triple compliant and hesitant. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that try to adjust itself to the moral viewpoint and expectations of its environment in order to feel included, safe and appreciated. This tritype is very helpful and need to meet (and often surpass) the authority's expectations for the sake of being satisfied with its own inner standards. Self-preservation subtypes of this archetype are anxious indiviuals who almost always veer into the secure side of things if something doesn't feel right or is off. They are very perfectionistic in all they do and can be overly cautious in doing so. The sexual variant is less focused of safety in the material sense and more concerned about faithfulness in their intimate relationships. They don't fit the stereotypical compliant stance of this archetype because they can spring into action when needed and are more in touch with their instinctual nature. However they are quite rigid about everything going their way and can manifest their anger in a surprising intensity. Social subtypes are the most rigid and rule-abiding of the three variants. They embody the teacher or role-model to turn to and follow and can be quite prideful in doing so. This is also a very militant subtype;

• 127s are triple other-oriented and teaching. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that need to be in contact with people and provide helpful information in a fun way regardless of the subtype their lead with. They are definitively people persons that like to connect with people and almost always want to help people look at things in a new, better angle, making them energetic and optimistic. Self-preservation with this subtype are excellent at providing concrete support and enjoying life at its simplest form. They aren't as demanding and spiritual as the other two subtypes and thus respect their limits more. Sexual dominants with this tritype are idealists who often want to reform and mold the world to their liking. They are less in touch with reality but often have tremendous charisma and energy to accomplish what they want. They tend to become very frustrated with outside limitations and can become moody more easily. Social 127s are quite sunny in character but can view their sin of gluttony as a hindrance to their ideals and consequently try to avoid showing it in public. They are usually very active and involved in numerous group activities and like to add their optimisitic viewpoint to the table;


*Possible mistypes*

• Social FIVES with a 125 archetype can mistype with a more extroverted tritype like 126 or 127 because they are naturally more outgoing and involved;

• Sexual SIXES with a 126 tritype can be mistaken as a 146 or even 468 at times, because they are more often counterphobic than the other two subtypes;

• Social SEVENS with a 127 tritype can look like a 126 because they are the countertype of their enneatype and often go against their core sin of gluttony;

• Self-preservation ONES with a 126 tritype could look like a 125 tritype, especially if they have a stronger NINE wing;


*MBTI*

• 125s' most common MBTI types are : INFJ (521), ISFJ (251), ISTJ (152) and sometimes INTP (512). Extroverted types are extremely rare with this tritype and judging types are more prevalent;

• 126s' most common MBTI types are : ESFJ (216), ISFJ (621), ENFJ (216), INFJ (621) and sometimes ESTJ (126). As you can see, this archetype is very feeling and judging oriented and it's uncommon to see thinking types with this tritype;

• 127s' most common MBTI types are : ESFJ (217), ENFJ (271), ENFP (721) and sometimes ESFP (721). There aren't a lot of introverted or thinking Myers Briggs types with this tritype. The only introverted type that could fit the bill is INFJ (217); 


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 125s can think a bit more highly of themselves than 126s and 127s even though it's mostly hidden. This may be because they are usually more confident about their intellectual analyses than 126s and take things more seriously than 127s;

• 126s are always adjusting to their environment, both checking their work and comparing it with a reference point to see if it's acceptable and up to current standards. 125s and 127s are a bit more confident in their approach and weigh their work more according to internalized metrics;

• 127s are a bit more adaptable and open to change than 125s and 126s;

• 125s can be very precise and withhold information if they don't feel they accurately done their work of if there's still more to learn. 126s and 127s share information more readily;

• 126s can be so attached to their work and/roles that they forgot to take time for themselves while 125s know when to they've reached their energy limit and need to withdraw;

• 127s are very dynamic and often take the role of the entertainer in their job while 126s are more truly service-oriented;

• 127s show more impatience when something outside of their control is not working or going too slowly. 125s and 126s are usually more patient;

• 127s often need to be intellectually stimulated to keep a job or relationship fresh while 125s are more self-sustaining even though they often have the same needs;

• 126s are the most security-oriented of the three ONE + TWO tritypes while 127s can take a more relationship-oriented approach in their job;

• 125s often go for in-depth studies and are comfortable with long researchs and thesis writing. 126s and 127s are more geared toward practical studies dealing with people;


----------

